# BLAH BLAH



## RAZZA (Mar 10, 2004)

J :twisted:


----------



## spilota_1 (Mar 10, 2004)

A Woma then Ramsayi might be my friend.

Or a GTP because I know none here would own me then. I would be cared for by a real keeper.


----------



## Spiderlady (Mar 10, 2004)

most people would think i am a female dog.............lol..........but i think a tesselated gecko............


----------



## varanus (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, the wife says I'd be a garden skink :|



I say she'd be an eastern brown!


----------



## Spiderlady (Mar 10, 2004)

hehehehe......good one lee............i reckon you would be a gecko yourself.............small just like me


----------



## varanus (Mar 10, 2004)

I was going to reply "Small? Not where it counts" but "she who must be obeyed" wouldn't let me :|


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 10, 2004)

Eastern Browns are like that


----------



## Spiderlady (Mar 10, 2004)

hehehehe........she who must be obeyed...........lmao............she isnt that bad..............is she................


----------



## moiette (Mar 10, 2004)

id probably be a cranky african rock python who dreamed of being a cute little viper


----------



## varanus (Mar 10, 2004)

No comment on the grounds that I may be envenomated


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 10, 2004)

Not real sure what I would like to be but I know what I wouldn't want to be (not just reptiles) I wouldn't want to be a bat or a turtle! WHY? you may ask, well a bat pisses and craps all over itself and while a turtle doesn't do this it does swim around in it......


----------



## astrobeka (Mar 10, 2004)

i'd want to be a cute little mac.
my little one is always so happy.

but, going the other way, 
my cute little mac, storm, would definately be a dumb blonde if she was a human!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 10, 2004)

I waiting for africa to say "Tiffany"


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 10, 2004)

Fuscy old boy, as if!! Well, actually...............


----------



## Stevethepom (Mar 11, 2004)

Nah, beka would be a coastal carpet python, because thats all i keep


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 11, 2004)

I would like to be my main male BHP Wilbur...cause he is so spoilt and loved.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 11, 2004)

I would be a Thorny Devil.

(notice that I did not leave out the T)


----------



## peterescue (Mar 11, 2004)

Whatever I was I would probably be dead. Someone would have definately put a shovel through my neck a long time ago.
Peter


----------



## Tommo (Mar 11, 2004)

probably a king cobra. they are big like me and no one wants to pick a fight withone. but id rather scare someone with my hood


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 11, 2004)

id be a frilled neck lizard can bluff my way out of anything


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 12, 2004)

A proud adult Male NT frilled Lizard


----------



## herpnadel (Mar 12, 2004)

*id be*

ib be a gaboon viper worlds largest fangs


----------



## almaron (Mar 12, 2004)

One of Snakebabe's burms. :twisted:


----------



## earthmother (Mar 12, 2004)

Stevethepom said:


> Nah, beka would be a coastal carpet python, because thats all i keep



hmmmm, do we have to write her on my form or yours steve? lol

i will be a Molloch horridus. for many reaons.


----------



## luke (Mar 12, 2004)

does a huge mythological fire breathing dragon able to destroy the entire plant count as a reptile ?????

if so thats what i would be :twisted:


----------



## Shamus (Mar 12, 2004)

almaron said:


> One of Snakebabe's burms. :twisted:



yeah, yeah


----------



## ackie (Mar 12, 2004)

i reckon i would be a death coz i like to hide in shadows and watch wat ever is happening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

i would be a perentie


----------



## NoOne (Mar 12, 2004)

An indian banging python


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 12, 2004)

i would be a red bellied snake because their numbers are dropping


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd have to go with Big Al, Snakebabes Burm is what I'd be


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 12, 2004)

I think i'd be a 50 ft anaconda that eats everything in sight 8)


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2004)

Whatever I want I want to be it would have to be at the very top of the food chain and live a looong way away from humans


----------



## earthmother (Mar 13, 2004)

i will be an anaconda and eat snakebabes burms so they go to a better place. look boys...her care sheets are crap.
yeh yeh i know ......but theyre crap!!! so, she is.
i dont like exploitation of animals...shes a prostitute isnt she?
lol
MM


----------



## varanus (Mar 13, 2004)

Rofl Mm.


----------



## almaron (Mar 13, 2004)

earthmother said:


> i will be an anaconda and eat snakebabes burms so they go to a better place. look boys...her care sheets are crap.
> yeh yeh i know ......but theyre crap!!! so, she is.
> i dont like exploitation of animals...shes a prostitute isnt she?
> lol
> MM



WTF?!?! Am I missing some attempt at humor here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

probly is I dunno


----------



## earthmother (Mar 13, 2004)

it was sarcasm...a pointed remark. but i understand the way things work for you guys.. the visual thing and all. i typed it while laughing.

I did mean it when i said i dont like see animals exploited and that her care sheets are pathetic. you didn't look that far did you guys ? lol! 
live and let live to snakebabe. whatever makes her the cash - but dont kill reptiles slowly or treat them without dignity, is my motto for today. 

take it the way i put it..that's usually how i mean it. I'm not stroppy just commenting.
MM


----------



## earthmother (Mar 13, 2004)

oh...and when I said id be a Molloch horridus for many reasons. i meant that. lol i have bad days and I'm such a dragon. Just class me as constantly PMTed but channelling it.
just take anything i write thats flippant as a joke.
But anything in a serious tone. I mean.

Give me a break I'm old and my daughters getting married to a pom!! lol (we love the pom)
come on we'll do fine.

MM


----------



## spilota_1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Isnt all the females prostitutes in here?
I typed that while laughing and it was sarcasm.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 13, 2004)

how amusing.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 13, 2004)

Off topic a bit, but what the heck - it's Chit Chat, and nothing is on topic for very long in here! 

Love the concept of your ever-changing avatar, EM! I'm assuming it's uploaded from a webcam? Neat idea!


----------



## earthmother (Mar 13, 2004)

lol Mr lutz. :wink: 

ive got a cam and i take photos constantly, but the reason it changes is because im undecided. lol

ive got a very funny one of steve when he and beka took us out for dinner...thats worth putting in the gallery. 

back on topic, I thought about it and i want to be one of my snakes.
......That won't work.
MM


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2004)

earthmother said:


> i will be an anaconda and eat snakebabes burms so they go to a better place. look boys...her care sheets are crap.
> yeh yeh i know ......but theyre crap!!! so, she is.
> i dont like exploitation of animals...shes a prostitute isnt she?
> lol
> MM



Earth mother. I think that you should not write comments like this about another member. You mabe do not like her, but again you do not know her to much.
She is definitely not prostitute and she is well known in US. Her knowledge about herps is in high standard and when people on this site had problems, she was helping with advice. She newer abused any other member and newer been nasty to anybody.
She is model and use reptiles in entertiment. I see same thing done by Steve Irvin and other herp experts. I am glad to have her here on APS as member.

I think that after this post from me you will think this over. I do not remember her to be bad to anybody and I think that she do not deserve to be called prostitute. If she would have that bad reputation, she would not appear on US national television in few instances.

I think that Almaron can tel us more about the lady.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 14, 2004)

Ty for the gentle rebuke Slateman.

Prostitution takes alot of forms. but I rescind.
I apologise Snakebabe.

My advice to my son is to go for substance and good information in a Fact Sheet on Care.

Bearded Dragons DO need water, for one thing. I'd like to see that fixed and more.

Has anyone read the Care Sheet?


Stevo has never draped a croc around his naked self, thank goodness, nor has he written a faulty care sheet. And I imagine he would be questioned and asked to change it if he did.

If Rick Shine wasn't pretty, I'd trust his views anyway. (no joke)
MM


----------



## Tommo (Mar 14, 2004)

i dont think ive ever seen snakebabe replie to a post and ive never seen he of the members online list. not being mean, just saying


----------



## NoOne (Mar 14, 2004)

She posted from time to time ages ago.
Her animals are looking pretty heathly so i'd say that she knows what shes doing.
Bearded dragons do need water but they don't need it in the cage all the time, are you sure thats not what she meant?
I haven't read the care sheets, people do have different ways of keeping reptiles most of them are pretty good.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2004)

LOL mud mum. Stevo did not drop his pants for sure. Not much to look at (mabe), we old blokes have saged skin there.
Must say on his defence that he did not drop bob while feeding his pet.

I just defended her same as I would defend you if anybody said something nasty about you. I know that you are sport and understand the rule of our game here.

How is the wedding preparation going? Is this happy day soon?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 14, 2004)

> nor has he written a faulty care sheet



You mean he can actually write??? He's just gone up a notch in my estimation  LOL


----------



## earthmother (Mar 14, 2004)

Ty Slateman for being protective. 

I know about old blokes, I've got one myself. lol

Poor old Steve has done some silly things, but that's how we got to see him in the first place. I cannot and dont want to imagine steve dropping pants or Bob! lol
And, Afric - I don't know if he can write, but he sure can talk.
MM


----------

